# Point of Origin of the Universe



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

So I was wondering what do you believe the origin of the universe was. With people who believe in God it's obvious, but not so much with everyone else.

I'm a Christian I believe in the big bang theory, the origin of 'The Bang' being God though because of Newton's first law. The bang could not have created itself.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

I believe in God, and that he is ultamately responsible for creation. I'm not sure about the universe. origin is absurd however you look at it. There is lots of speculation partially backed by physics among people like Stephen Hawking The matter in this universe may have been created by a collision with another universe, or from a black hole in another larger universe. That universe may also have been created by a black hole in an even larger universe. It may even be possible for a universe to create itself like this. 

In the first book of Stephen King's dark tower series he describes existence as a series of universes, infinitely stacked ontop of each other, one universe was contained within a blade of grass... every grain of sand, a universe within it, and every grain of sand within that universe another inifinte number of universes in it... the only absurdity being any kind of end. And the dark tower was suppossed to encompass infinity just as infinity encompasses the universe... don't know what the dark tower is so don't know what that means exactly. never got around to finishing the series... but an interesting thought.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

the point of origin of the univverse is everywhere, since it was once nothing and it expanded from that spot


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

For me, regardless if the universe was created by a big bang or by god himself, it gives me goosebumps just to think of the magnitude of how all matter came into existence. Even if the universe was created by a big bang, it still leaves the question: what ignited the big bang to begin with?, Or if you're a supporter of a creator or deity, where did this entity come from and what was his purpose to create this in the first place?


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmm, this thread reminded me of an article I'd read earlier in April: Does Our Universe Live Inside a Wormhole? - ScienceNOW


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I believe that the Big Bang Theory is the cause of the universe, but I have no idea what, if anything, came before the Big Bang.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned nothing actually exists, we are all just illusions that are both here and not here.  We are just in superposition with non-existence


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe there was no origin to the Universe. Perhaps the Universe simply had always existed.

It is true that the universe is expanding as revealed by the Doppler effect of cosmic rays beaming far from distant galaxies, exhibiting a red shift in the spectrum. But what if the Big Bang was not the beginning of the universe? What if the Big Bang was nothing more than a periodic event that has been happening in our universe? Perhaps the universe will some day undergo a massive crunch, but evidence seem to indicate otherwise as the expansion of the universe is speeding up.

Maybe the universe is, in fact, a closed system. An unforeseen spherical closed system giving us the illusion of flat planar space, much like the illusion of flat land depicted by the round and massively large Earth. Possibly the universe is expanding from a central point in this unusual sphere of the closed universe, and rapidly expanding to another central point to be sucked into one large entity of super mass to once again explode in bursts of cosmic energy and ever expanding once more.

I love astrophysics :tongue:


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

KyojiK said:


> Maybe there was no origin to the Universe. Perhaps the Universe simply had always existed.
> 
> It is true that the universe is expanding as revealed by the Doppler effect of cosmic rays beaming far from distant galaxies, exhibiting a red shift in the spectrum. But what if the Big Bang was not the beginning of the universe? What if the Big Bang was nothing more than a periodic event that has been happening in our universe? Perhaps the universe will some day undergo a massive crunch, but evidence seem to indicate otherwise as the expansion of the universe is speeding up.
> 
> ...


If the universe has always existed than how do you account for the Law of Entropy and that the universe is winding down? If that's the case, then doesn't that mean it had a beginning?


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> If the universe has always existed than how do you account for the Law of Entropy and that the universe is winding down? If that's the case, then doesn't that mean it had a beginning?


I've never heard of the universe "winding down" but as a matter of fact continuously speeding up.

Also, Second Law of Thermodynamics, from what I understand has a misconception about the increase in entropy. The disorder of the universe _sometimes_ increases and not _always_. It's been shown in quantum mechanics that the entropy of a system has a chance to become more ordered. For example, let say that we roll 4 dices, all four starting at one. As we roll them, they generate many random numbers, however, there is a small chance that they become all ones again, in a sense, resetting the total entropy of the system.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

KyojiK said:


> I've never heard of the universe "winding down" but as a matter of fact continuously speeding up.
> 
> Also, Second Law of Thermodynamics, from what I understand has a misconception about the increase in entropy. The disorder of the universe _sometimes_ increases and not _always_. It's been shown in quantum mechanics that the entropy of a system has a chance to become more ordered. For example, let say that we roll 4 dices, all four starting at one. As we roll them, they generate many random numbers, however, there is a small chance that they become all ones again, in a sense, resetting the total entropy of the system.



Hm. I'll think about this, and might reply in a few days (going away for a bit). 
Cheers.


----------



## Versatile Leader (Nov 4, 2009)

KyojiK said:


> Maybe there was no origin to the Universe. Perhaps the Universe simply had always existed.
> 
> It is true that the universe is expanding as revealed by the Doppler effect of cosmic rays beaming far from distant galaxies, exhibiting a red shift in the spectrum. But what if the Big Bang was not the beginning of the universe? What if the Big Bang was nothing more than a periodic event that has been happening in our universe? Perhaps the universe will some day undergo a massive crunch, but evidence seem to indicate otherwise as the expansion of the universe is speeding up.
> 
> ...


The pagans were the first to say that the universe has always existed


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

As I am entitled to my own opinion as I know people beliefs can be very important to them

I fear people are not up to date with scripture nor ancient history and exactly what alleged book plagiarised another.

As for the science behind the origins there are more than a few theories. For the record I am not sure what I favour most.

If you ignore say the spacetime/matrix/mesh/web as being nothing (which it aint) then its possible to create something from nothing…which is about where that starts fall down or flat on its face if you prefer.

Ass(giggles my typing bad I shall leave it in thoiugh) for this universe it may have propagated from another(s)

Membranes or singularity are my preferred origins – however it leaves me clueless as to the first instance of origin/matter (here sounds like SG1 that line)

a) I need a new keyboards (goodewitch can easily confirm)..which wont improve my over typing.
b) We wont ever no (wicked you mean know darn olde English)
c) Perhaps there is a race as olde as time itself in this universe who can explain it better
d) In the grande scheme they may very well be young in universes timea that have come and gone/existed…and therefore may be a more educated bunch of clueless pumpkins.

Which is why I now favour birching for everyone who decrees a truth – despite lacking a spectrum of knowledge

I shall take up knitting I thinks


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't like to believe things which I _know_ that I have no clue about whatsoever. 

Though a multidimensional "Big Rip" seems possible... I'm not going to say I believe it though, but I do consider it.


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

Hah, I'm not sure what to believe either. There are so many theories and not enough evidence to really conclude any of them. Big Bang theory, so far, is most viable with the evidence of red shift. I just like thinking about the infinite possibilities on how our universe started, if it did, and what the future holds for our universe. Unfortunately, I'm still inexperienced in the subject but it's definitely something I cannot push out of my mind.


----------



## Luther (Dec 3, 2009)

The origin of the universe, let alone existence, is beyond our level of understanding and knowledge. Try teaching a dog the fundamentals of Einstein's theory of special relativity. Impossible, right? Likewise, the most complex tenets of theoretical physics are intangible to the limits of our feeble human minds. Even if the big bang and multiverse theory hold true, we have neither the tools nor capabilities of truly putting them into an appropriate perspective.


----------

